# Cracking.



## iAmiAdam (2 Jul 2010)

Love VB4, this is a great example, brings cyclechat forward a lot me thinks with the new clean layout.

And it's wide!

Nice one.


----------



## Aperitif (2 Jul 2010)

Yes- a lot of work Shaun - well done!
First impression is that the full-strength orange bar is competing with the page and the text reading...I'll get my sunglasses!


----------



## Shaun (2 Jul 2010)

iAmiAdam said:


> Love VB4, this is a great example, brings cyclechat forward a lot me thinks with the new clean layout.



Pssst, don't tell anyone, but it isn't vB4 ... it's IP.Board


----------



## Shaun (2 Jul 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Yes- a lot of work Shaun - well done!
> First impression is that the full-strength orange bar is competing with the page and the text reading...I'll get my sunglasses!



Thanks, and yes, it is a complete departure from the current layout and a lot more colourful.

I expect there will be a lot of work still to do once we get moved over properly. There are certainly things I want to change, and I'm sure lots of people will chip-in with ideas of their own.

Should be fun ...


----------



## iAmiAdam (2 Jul 2010)

No way, looks exactly like a VB4 layout, crazy stuff.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jul 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Yes- a lot of work Shaun - well done!
> First impression is that the full-strength orange bar is competing with the page and the text reading...I'll get my sunglasses!


Agreed, and I prefer more subtle colours too.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Jul 2010)

It's great as far as I am concerned, and I like the strong colours too.


----------



## bauldbairn (3 Jul 2010)

Flying_Monkey said:


> It's great as far as I am concerned, and I like the strong colours too.



Me too!!! 

Well done - we do appreciate all the hard work that's going in to this, honest.


----------



## fossyant (3 Jul 2010)

Looks a bit posh like..............


----------



## Elmer Fudd (4 Jul 2010)

How will I ever find my way around? I'm still trawling through 1000's of "un-read since your last visit"!!


----------



## Aperitif (4 Jul 2010)

Oh! Hello Elmer - welcome back!


----------



## Headgardener (4 Jul 2010)

Exellent job Shuan. Like the way the forum now goes right across the screen and I'm sure that the colours can be toned down if the general consensuse is that they are to bright although I personally think they are OK.


----------



## gavintc (10 Jul 2010)

Don't like it. You cannot hover over a thread and you have to open a new page to reply. So far - not good and I think a retrograde step.


----------



## Keith Oates (10 Jul 2010)

A job well done Shaun, there will be a few of us that will take some time to get used to it but I'm sure it's worth the effort. Personally I give it the thumbs up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CopperBrompton (10 Jul 2010)

Thanks for all the hard work, Shaun.

I'll start threads for a couple of things it would be nice to have back as & when you get the chance.


----------



## moggsy100 (10 Jul 2010)

gavintc said:


> Don't like it. You cannot hover over a thread and you have to open a new page to reply. So far - not good and I think a retrograde step.




You know there's just no pleasing some people is there..Can't be doing with moaning arse people.. Shaun you have done a fantastic job in the switch over.. So just ignore the people that want to pick it to bits now.. Think we all know that there is going to be little bits and bobs missing but were all know and understand that over the next few week you will be doing all the tweeks and little finishing touches...

Great work shaun...


----------



## Spokesmann (10 Jul 2010)

This is a much better, eye catching and ultimately usable layout. Still finding my way roung, but everything is easy to follow and it looks good. As someone who works as a professional designer using both print and web I approve!


----------



## PBancroft (10 Jul 2010)

Yep, good work Shaun. Know that there's still work to do, but you've done a blinder so far.

For one, I wasn't sure about the new colour scheme either to begin with, but now that I've been using the board for a half hour or so, I actually quite like it.


----------



## Arch (10 Jul 2010)

moggsy100 said:


> gavintc said:
> 
> 
> > Don't like it. You cannot hover over a thread and you have to open a new page to reply. So far - not good and I think a retrograde step.
> ...



That's a bit harsh. Gavin has as much right to an opinion as anyone, and makes valid points - which is exactly what I know Admin will want - for everyone to be as happy as possible. That's why we have a feedback section at all - not just for praise.

I seem to remember reading something about a way to get the 'mouseover' preview of text, I can't remember now, but I'm sure Admin will be along to tell us again. Also, the whole process isn't quite finished yet, I think. A quick reply box might be possible - personally I never used that on the old board, so I don't miss it, but I'm sure plenty did.

I'm a conservative old thing, so I'm still getting used to the new layout - before long it'll be hard to remember what it used to be like...


----------



## Arch (10 Jul 2010)

Here we are, found the thread on it...



"The built-in topic preview works differently in the new software.

Personally I'm not a fan, and there is a plugin under development to replicate the current "hover" preview we have now, so hopefully we can get this feature back.

In the meantime, move your mouse to the far right of the topic line and an icon should appear (_page with a green upwards pointing arrow_). Click this icon to load the preview box to pre-read the thread without diving in.

Cheers,
Shaun "


----------



## jig-sore (10 Jul 2010)

moggsy100 said:


> gavintc said:
> 
> 
> > Don't like it. You cannot hover over a thread and you have to open a new page to reply. So far - not good and I think a retrograde step.
> ...




pull your neck in will ya, if he don't like it he's entitled to say so. i very much doubt he decided not to like it deliberately, its just his natural reaction to the changes.

personally i dont like it either but thats not to say i dont appreciate to work admin has put in.

most people use a forum because of the content NOT the forum software, so its not likely to push people away, is it ???

for me, i dont like the colors, but the rest ill get used to. smiles are a bit limited but im sure more will be added to in time (most forums come with a limited standard set)


----------



## Gerry Attrick (10 Jul 2010)

As Shaun has said, there are a few issues to address, but I like this new look. It has a distinctive feel to it, more professional if you like and it seems to make the thread content stand out more.

Thanks for all the graft Shaun. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Jul 2010)

Can I ask "what was wrong with the old forum" If it ain't bust, don't fix it


----------



## CopperBrompton (10 Jul 2010)

Anyone is of course entitled to their opinion, and the feedback forum is indeed here for people to give constructive feedback, but I think some people need to remember that Shaun created this forum as a free resource for our benefit.

Having created and run a free forum for many years, I know the work that goes into it. Some of the balder comments do strike me as rather ungrateful in their phrasing.


----------



## Dayvo (10 Jul 2010)

moggsy100 said:


> gavintc said:
> 
> 
> > Don't like it. You cannot hover over a thread and you have to open a new page to reply. So far - not good and I think a retrograde step.
> ...




When you've got as many posts as Gavin, then your voice will be a little louder, and more relevant!

I personally don't like the new software, either, BUT it's the content, banter and friendship I'm here for, NOT to be anal about the merits of the new software. It is first and foremost a forum for cycling and cyclists.

Shaun has done a tremendous job with (T)HIS forum and has a great deal of respect from the forumers here.


----------



## theclaud (10 Jul 2010)

Oooooooh! _Fancy_!

Thanks Shaun for all your toil and dedication. What with only being a brief and occasional visitor to CC I expect it will take me a long time to get used to everything, but there we are. What does this mean?


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (10 Jul 2010)

Just like to give a big congratz to Shaun. Really like the new look. Thanks for all the hard work


----------



## Shaun (10 Jul 2010)

There is still *A LOT OF WORK TO DO on the new software, including quick-reply and a LOT of formatting issues*.

I simply couldn't keep my eyes open any longer so had to stop and get some sleep.

I also need to spend some time at home this weekend and am out this evening too, but I'll get back to it as soon as is practical and "fix" some of the things people are not happy with.

I'll also try and write some "How to's" to explain where things are, which will hopefully help people settle in better.

Apologies for some of the niggles, but bear with me for a few days and we'll sort it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Crackle (10 Jul 2010)

Great job Shaun and very much appreciated. Yes it is different and somehow feels oddly different to when I looked at the preview but overall I think it's an improvement as a cycling resource to the old forum and that's the point of the move. Look carefully at the requests, my experience is people want to have old functionality back instead of exploring the new functionality. Right, now back to posting banal comments in Cafe


----------



## Sysagent (10 Jul 2010)

Excellent work Shaun and many thanks for taking the time out to do the upgrade, it's appreciated.

Russ


----------



## gavintc (10 Jul 2010)

I am sorry if my comment came across as criticism of Shaun. I have immense respect for him and his labour of love that is CC. My comment was probably too short, and I did not explain myself properly. I like most of CC, and have used it as a place to go when I am bored, needing distraction, and can't find anything good to watch on tele. It is better than the opposition, by a long way. 

My comment was more added as a request for change and improvement. Personally, I liked the old model, but I am sure there were tech reasons supporting the change. I will get used to it. I like the colour, it is bright, vibrant and not a problem for me. I used the hover over system a lot and it allowed me to consider a thread before opening it. Equally, the quick reply box was a nice tool. You read, you typed a reply. Now you must open a box - not an major issue, just not an improvement. There are probably other bits on here I have not found yet, that are better. 

So in sum, I will get used to it and I will emphasis my complete support for Shaun. He does an impressive job keeping this whole thing going.


----------



## Arch (10 Jul 2010)

gavintc said:


> So in sum, I will get used to it and I will emphasis my complete support for Shaun. He does an impressive job keeping this whole thing going.



I never doubted you Brother.


(call off the dogs Vladimir!)

I do agree with you on the mouseover - and Admin's onto it. The quick reply box, I never used, so I don't notice the difference. 

There's going to be a bit of readjustment, like when you tidy the kitchen and then can't find the spoons. Talking of which I really need to do some housework...


----------



## soulful dog (10 Jul 2010)

Nice one Shaun, hope YOU like the result of the work you've put in   

Looks a nice clean layout & design to me, looking forward to getting used to the new look, though you will of course be adding more smilies when you get the chance, won't you!? 

For anyone not sure about it, give it a week or two to let yourself used to it, then make up your mind. You might find you like it once you're a bit more accustomed to it, and for those that don't like the bright colours, you could always try the 'cleancut' or one of the other more muted skins - accessed via the drop down menu in the bottom left hand corner of the forum, currently showing the default 'CycleChat' skin.




moggsy100 said:


> You know there's just no pleasing some people is there..Can't be doing with moaning arse people.. Shaun you have done a fantastic job in the switch over.. So just ignore the people that want to pick it to bits now.. Think we all know that there is going to be little bits and bobs missing but were all know and understand that over the next few week you will be doing all the tweeks and little finishing touches...
> Great work shaun...



I'm sure Shaun appreciates your sentiment but I'm sure he knows fine well there will be people who won't like the changes, and having run a forum for long enough is well used to a few moans. +1 for what Arch posted, it's not as if gavintc was rude or anything.





Arch said:


> Here we are, found the thread on it...
> 
> "The built-in topic preview works differently in the new software.
> 
> ...



Cheers for that, I think I quite like that way of previewing the thread.


----------



## jig-sore (10 Jul 2010)

can we please replace the word "moans" with "opinions".

everyone will have opinions good and bad. i like the new wide screen, content has not changed so i like that as well.

i dont like the new colours, i preferred the old plain look, but its not a moan and within in a week i wont even notice.

feedback people, its all about feedback. dont kick up a fuss when the guy on the next table gets asks for a jam sandwich and gets..... a jam sandwich. 

if 95% of the users said they *hated *the new colours im sure something would be done. as we seem to be in the minority i dont expect it to change

get over it people.


----------



## Speicher (10 Jul 2010)

I have changed to Cleancut as an option in the colour scheme. Professional Blue (PBlue) is good as well.

It may seem like there are less smilies, more can be found by clicking on "Show All" (a couple of inches below the smilies).


----------



## potsy (10 Jul 2010)

I think it has a fresh,modern look which in a few days/weeks we'll be fully used to,and will have forgotten what the old board looked like.
Shame that 1 or 2 features are not yet available,but I'm sure Shaun will get it all sorted to our liking soon,I'm sticking with the Cyclechat colour scheme it's great.


----------



## Arch (10 Jul 2010)

Speicher said:


> I have changed to Cleancut as an option in the colour scheme. Professional Blue (PBlue) is good as well.
> 
> It may seem like there are less smilies, more can be found by clicking on "Show All" (a couple of inches below the smilies).



Oh yes, they are all there - you just have to look for them. Admin will sort it.


----------



## Shaun (10 Jul 2010)

I just ran out of juice ... sorry.

I really did want it all to work spot on right from the off, but hadn't bargained for the delay that was caused when the core post data was transferred.

I have a growing to-do list, but am sure in the near future we can get most things working to most people's satisfaction.

I managed to squeeze a few replies in whilst out shopping with the family this afternoon, and have done some more work tonight (_although I'm due to head out for the evening shortly_), and I'm sorry for leaving you all in the lurch and then not being available, but I need to spend time with the family too, especially on a weekend.

I may be able to do some more stuff tomorrow, and will certainly have chance during most evenings next week, so bear with me and I'll do what I can to get things working how you'd all like.

There will be some things that we cannot do, and some things will work differently here than how you're used to, but overall I'm hpoeful that most everyone will get used to it fairly soon.

Keep giving me feedback - positive and negative, I'm interested in it all, as it helps shape the site and how useful it is for everyone.

Thanks for your patience.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

